# Engine to Bellhousing Bolt Size?



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

I forget to grab a engine to bellhousing bolt off the car last night and need to stop by the hardware store on the way home today to get some engine stand bolts for it. Anyone know the pitch/thread? 

Hopefully they have 4" or so bolts that will work. Its a 326. 

Thanks.
Rob


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

3/8in 16 bolts

Have fun!


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks! 3/8" wow would have though that least 7/16". 

Oh and I'm having fun....


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wob,
Looks like fun; that's the way to do it!


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Wob said:


> Hopefully they have 4" or so bolts that will work.


Hopefully you didn't buy 4" bolts yesterday. Those 3/8-16 bellhousing bolts are only 1.5" long. The factory bolts were a "washer head" bolt" to prevent the bellhousing from getting excessively chewed up by the bolt head - regular hardware stores don't carry those, so be sure to put a flat washer under the bolt head so you don't damage the bellhousing. Lock washers were not used and are not required.

Lars


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

Well remember it needs to go through 2.5-3 inches or so of engine stand tube as well. In retrospect a 3.5" would have worked better, but the 4" worked fine with some spacing. Although that engine is heavy its like pushing a castle around. Why are engine stands three legs again????!!!! So unstable no matter what you do. 

jmt -thanks. It's a project for sure!


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry about that - I failed to read your original post correctly: I thought you were looking for the actual bellhousing-to-engine bolts, not understanding that you were buying bolts to attach the block to your engine stand...

Yeah, those 3-wheeled engine stands are awfully unstable when you have a fully-assembled Pontiac on them. I no longer move the engine by pushing it forward due to the tendency of the whole thing to tip - I just push backwards to avoid any potential "situation."


----------

